# Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?



## Joe1 (6 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

in meinem Email-Eingang erhielt ich eine Spam-Email mit dem Thema „Wichtige Mitteilung“, verschickt durch *.*******@newsletter-heute.de. Ich öffnete die Email; darin stand u. a., ich hätte bereits eine Email über deren Angebot zugesandt bekommen, was aber nie geschehen ist. Bei dem Inhalt der Mail handelt es sich um ein Angebot über Informationen, um in Geschäften Elektronikgeräte günstiger kaufen zu können. Weitere Angaben: Sie können einfach alles nachlesen und zahlen hierfür nur 49 Euro einmalig. Weiter ein Link „Hier direkt anfordern“; nach dem Link erscheint eine Bestellabfrage; nach Bestätigung dieser erfolgt die Bestellung unwiderruflich und verbindlich. Ich dachte, informiere dich über dieses Angebot und klickte „Hier direkt anfordern“ an. Es erschien jedoch nur eine Anzeige von www.ebooklager.de mit dem Hinweis: Klicken Sie ok, um das ebook direkt anzufordern und unwiderruflich per eMail zu erhalten. Klicken Sie auf abbrechen, wenn Sie das ebook nicht erhalten möchten. Statt auf Abbrechen klickt ich versehentlich auf ok; war mein Fehler. Umgehend sandte ich eine Email an den Absender mit der Mitteilung, dass ich versehentlich ok anklickte, das Angebot jedoch nicht bestellen und nutzen wollte und sie dies bitte annullieren möchten. Keine Antwort dazu erhalten, dafür erreichte mich jedoch eine Email des Anbieters mit Bestellbestätigung und PDF-Anlage, die ich allerdings nicht öffnete. Nochmals neue Mitteilung an ebooklager.de (Kontoinhaber ist die Firma IPCCS in Leipzig); die Antwort war, ich hätte bestellt und somit zu zahlen. Es wäre alles bei der Firma dokumentiert. Mittlerweile erhielt ich per Email auch eine Mahnung mit Mahngebühren, Hinweis auf Weitergabe an Rechtsanwalt, bei Nichtzahlung negativer Schufaeintrag usw. 

Was soll ich nun tun? Zahlen, Mahnbescheid abwarten, Forderung bestreiten oder....?
Weiterhin frage ich mich auch, wie ebooklager, IPCCS oder *.******* an meine Emailadresse und meinen Vor- und Familiennamen gelangt sind, da ich zu diesen noch nie Kontakt hatte. Eigenartig.

Über Hinweise, Tipps usw. freue ich mich.

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße von Joe1


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*



Joe1 schrieb:


> Statt auf Abbrechen klickt ich versehentlich auf ok; war mein Fehler.
> 
> 
> > Nochmals neue Mitteilung an ebooklager.de (Kontoinhaber ist die Firma IPCCS in Leipzig); die Antwort war, ich hätte bestellt und somit zu zahlen.


...aber nicht, wenn bei dir ein Irrtum vorliegt und du keine Vertragsbindung mit dem Anbieter wolltest. Wann hat der dir überhaupt das Widerrufsrecht zur dauerhaften Speicherung zur Kenntnis gegeben?



Joe1 schrieb:


> Weiterhin frage ich mich auch, wie ebooklager, IPCCS  oder *.******* an meine Emailadresse und meinen Vor- und Familiennamen  gelangt sind, da ich zu diesen noch nie Kontakt hatte. Eigenartig.


Das muss man denen lassen, Spammer sind sie und deshalb auch durch dich angreifbar. Deine Daten sind sicher "on the Fly", ob im Telefonbuch oder sonst wie für jedermann erreichbar.


----------



## Joe1 (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

Hallo, Reducal,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Eine Widerrufsfrist zur dauerhaften Speicherung erhielt ich nicht. Nach meiner Mitteilung an ebooklager  mit der Angabe, dass ich  irrtümlich den falschen Button anklickte, nichts bestellen und auch keinen Vertrag eingehen wollte, erhielt ich die Rückantwort, dass ein Widerruf der Bestellung nicht möglich ist, da beim Kauf von eBooks kein Widerrufsrecht besteht. Dies alles spielte sich innerhalb von ca. 15 Minuten ab.

Was nun meine Frage betrifft, wie IPCCS an meine Email-Adresse und meinen Vor- und Familiennamen gelangt ist: ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch. Normalerweise sind Werbemails, zu denen ich keine Zustimmung gegeben habe, unzulässig, oder irre ich mich da?

Nochmals vielen Dank und Grüße von Joe1


----------



## Joe1 (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

Hallo,

nachdem ich der Firma ebooklager/IPCCS aufgrund deren Email mitteilte, dass ich nichts bestellen wollte bzw. habe und auch aufgrund der letzten Email von ebooklager mit deren Hinweis auf Einschaltung ihres Rechtsanwaltes, Mahnbescheid etc. darüber informierte, dass sie ruhig die Angelegenheit ihrem Rechtsanwalt übergeben mögen, ich gegen einen Mahnbescheid auf jeden Fall Einspruch einlegen und ggf. auch meinen Rechtsanwalt informieren werde, erhielt ich heute eine Email mit folgendem Text:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> Sie haben von uns vor drei Tagen eine Mahnung zu Ihrer Bestellung vom 21.05.2010 erhalten. Leider konnte noch kein Zahlungseingang festgestellt werden. Die gesamte Bestellung wurde nochmals von uns geprüft und es konnten keine Unregelmäßigkeiten festgestellt werden, sodass ich mir nicht erklären kann, warum Sie die Rechnung noch nicht beglichen haben. Nachweisbar wurde die Bestellung von Ihrem E-Mail-Account getätigt und ausdrücklich bestätigt. Beachten Sie bitte, dass bei einer Nichtzahlung hohe Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten entstehen können. Dies möchte ich im beiderseitigen Interesse vermeiden. Sollte der Rechnungsbetrag zu hoch für eine einmalige Überweisung sein, möchte ich Ihnen die Möglichkeit geben, die Rechnung in Raten zu begleichen. Sie können die Höhe der monatlichen Rate selbst wählen. Alles was Sie tun müssen, um in Raten zahlen zu können, ist, das beiliegende Formular auszufüllen und unterschrieben an uns zurückzusenden. Am 3. des kommenden Monats ist dann die erste Rate fällig. Ich hoffe, ich kann Ihnen mit dieser Möglichkeit entgegenkommen und bitte um dringende Rücksendung des Formulars. Sobald die Vereinbarung bei uns eintrifft, erhalten Sie keine weiteren E-Mails und können bequem in Raten zahlen.
> So zahlen Sie in Raten:
> 1. Beiliegende PDF-Datei ausdrucken
> ...


 
Müsste ich sonst noch etwas beachten oder gibt es noch Hinweise/Tipps hierzu?

Vielen Dank im voraus und Grüße von Joe1


----------



## passer (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

So was gab es in anderer Form eines Nutzlosenanbieters-Eintragung Gewinnspiele schon,ein Vertragsabschluss per ein klick voreingetrgener Adressscript ist unser..ös.

Also Mahnungen ignorieren.


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*



Joe1 schrieb:


> Was nun meine Frage betrifft, wie IPCCS an meine Email-Adresse und meinen Vor- und Familiennamen gelangt ist: ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch. Normalerweise sind Werbemails, zu denen ich keine Zustimmung gegeben habe, unzulässig, oder irre ich mich da?


Ist es! Aber womöglich wurde ja nur mal irgendwo das Entfernen des Haken zur Weitergabe der Daten vergessen und schon ist man so oder so ähnlich in einer Sammlung drin.


----------



## Joe1 (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Die vorhin erwähnte Email mit dem Angebot von ebooklager zur Zahlung in Raten erhielt ich heute um 13:07 Uhr. Nun erhielt ich um 16:18 Uhr ein neues Schreiben mit folgendem Inhalt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> ich leite die Sache an unseren Rechtsanwalt weiter. Dieser wird ein entsprechendes Verfahren beim Amtsgericht einleiten. Der Vertrag war bindend und wirksam. Daher haben wir bis dato keinen derartigen Prozess verloren.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> xxxxxx
> -Buchhaltung-


Was soll ich nun tun? Erst mal ignorieren, bis Mahnbescheid eintrifft oder schon vorher etwas (Rechtsanwalt o. ä.) in die Wege leiten?

Vielen Dank nochmals und Grüße von Joe1


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*



Joe1 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun tun?


Leider dürfen wir dir das wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung nicht sagen. Auch per PN wird es da keinen Hinweis geben.

Wenn aber einer schreibt:





> Der Vertrag war bindend und wirksam.


..dann ist das Dessen subjektive Meinung. Ob er damit aber richtig liegt, würde erst ein ziviles Gericht objektiv entscheiden. Wenn obendrein auch noch behauptet wird





> Daher haben wir bis dato keinen  derartigen Prozess verloren.


...dann ist das toll für den Anbieter, mit dem einen oder anderen Prozessbeteiligten hätte der aber in so einer Situation womöglich eher keinen Erfolg. 

Kurzum - jedes Schreiben, dass du nun noch verfasst, verschlechtert deine Situation. Wenn du es im Kreuz hast, dann lass es auf die weiteren Schritte ankommen und nimm dir dann einen Anwalt, wenn es wirklich Not tut.

Du hattes geschrieben, dass du (nicht ganz glaubwürdig) die falsche Schaltfläche geklickt hattest. Statt aus dem Bestellvorgang aus zusteigen hast du den Vertrag ausgelöst. Das wolltest du aber nicht und somit könnte an dieser Stelle ein Irrtum vorliegen, der sehr wohl die Wirksamkeit eines Vertrages in Frage stellen lässt.
Der Anbieter muss sich in jedem Fall belastend anrechnen lassen, dass die Anmeldung nur über eine einfache Schaltflächenbetätigung problemlastig sein könnte. Zumindest ein double-opt-in wird ein Kunde erwarten können.



...ach ja, Rechtsberatung war das soeben keine, zumindest keine von der ich wüsste.


----------



## firefoxfan (9 Juni 2010)

*IPCCS aus Leipzig engagiert sich für soziale Einrichtung*

Welch ein Wohltäter der Menschheit, edel, hilfreich und gut !


----------



## carla (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*



Joe1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich der Firma ebooklager/IPCCS aufgrund deren Email mitteilte, dass ich nichts bestellen wollte bzw. habe und auch aufgrund der letzten Email von ebooklager mit deren Hinweis auf Einschaltung ihres Rechtsanwaltes, Mahnbescheid etc. darüber informierte, dass sie ruhig die Angelegenheit ihrem Rechtsanwalt übergeben mögen, ich gegen einen Mahnbescheid auf jeden Fall Einspruch einlegen und ggf. auch meinen Rechtsanwalt informieren werde, erhielt ich heute eine Email mit folgendem Text:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
mir ist das gleiche Mißgeschick eben auch passiert. Habe sofort ein ebook mit Rechnung erhalten, Widerspruch per Mail wurde abgelehnt. Aber habe ich als Verbraucher nicht ein Widerspruchsrecht?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:46:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:45:28 ----------

Hallo,
mir ist das gleiche Mißgeschick eben auch passiert. Habe sofort ein ebook mit Rechnung erhalten, Widerspruch per Mail wurde abgelehnt. Aber habe ich als Verbraucher nicht ein Widerspruchsrecht?


----------



## passer (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

lass dich nicht bange machen.
Der Anbieter hat keine Chance.

Und das ein Mahnbescheid gekommen sein soll bzw weitergehendes
wurde zwar im Blog des Rechtsanwaltes (Kommentar zum Blog) behauptet aber auf Bitten dies nachzuweisen erfolgte keine Reaktion.

Leider lassen sich viele einlullen und zahlen dann doch.

Am besten trägst du die Email Ad von dieser (zensiert) Firma in den Spamfilter ein mit automatischer Löschfunktion und unzustellbar Option.

Sicherheitsoptionen /Optionen und Blokierte Absender bei Winmail


----------



## carla (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

Hallo, danke für den Hinweis und ich bin schon etwas ruhiger. Ich wollte in 1 Woche in den Urlaub fahren und nun das. 
Ja, der Bürger Mensch ist ängstlich, wenn Rechtsanwälte mit Gesetzen, Abmahnungen und Prozessen drohen. Das wissen DIE auch. Ich bin da auch nicht anders....
Danke erst einmal.
Carla


----------



## passer (8 November 2010)

*AW: Forderung von ebooklager.de bzw. IPCCS  -  Abzocke?*

Heute wieder eine Mahnung von diesen Abz....
Lustig mit angehängten Anerkenntnis Urteil .
Forderung dat. von Frühjar 2010.

Wenn wollen diese Clo.ns noch beeindrucken.
Ich finde diese Firma sehr humorvoll.

Lustig ist die Korrespondenz die ich mit den geführt habe.
Ich wollte meinen Spaß haben und den hatte ich.:scherzkeks:

Denn man scheint hier nicht mit einen Textbaustein PC  zu kommunizieren 
sondern scheinbar mit einen Menschen persönlich.

Also wer Spaß möchte ....


----------

